# Camelina sativa



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I was listening to Minnesota Public Radio and there was discussion that farmers were experimenting with this for biodiesel. It was planted just after frost in strips, alternating with soy beans. It grows faster than soybeans and so is cut with the combine set higher, and then later in the season the soybeans are cut. 
The program said a lot was planted in Montana. Of course the big question for me, unanswered by a google search, was does it yield any honey? I did find out that it is supposed to be similar to canola and mustard. 
Does anyone know anything more about the value of this plant to beekeepers?


----------



## justusflynns (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't know how reliable this is, but I came across this:
http://www.omegamaidenoils.com/about-camelina-oil.html


----------

